# Adding a headphone amp to separates with remote volume control?



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a Pioneer SC-05 running to my emotiva upa2. I want to add a headphone amp for my grado cans but my pro-outs are already in uses. 

Would it be possible to run record out from DVR to an unused input on the AVR (so I can get digital sources output analog) then run the headphone amp off zone2 pre-out?

I'm thinking this will allow me to simply mute zone one and listen to zone2 via headphones and give me volume control off zone2. 

Has anyone done this and do you see any issues with this setup?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't see any reason that what you're suggesting would not work. The AVR also has a digital output that you could use _if_ the headphone amp has a digital input.

Depending on which one you buy, the headphone amp should have its own volume control. You could simply use the CDR/Tape Out on the AVR to the headphone amp's input; that would bypass the AVR's volume control and allow you to select any source connected to the AVR. 

You could mute the AVR (if you wanted) and listen with the headphones; you would use the "Record Out" to select the source and the volume control on the headphone amp to control volume through the headphones.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Ive never done this but a couple of things Id like to mention. 

Your headphone amp will have volume control. 
You wont need to mute zone 1, or even have it on, to use zone 2 to feed your headphone amp.
If you already have two channel analog out from the dvr then zone 2 should be all set and you would just select that source as your source for zone 2. 
Some AVRs dont convert digital to analog for output to zone 2, yours may not.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

TypeA said:


> Ive never done this but a couple of things Id like to mention.
> 
> Your headphone amp will have volume control.
> You wont need to mute zone 1, or even have it on, to use zone 2 to feed your headphone amp.
> ...


All of these are _extremely_ valid points. 

I checked the online manual. Unless I missed something:

1) ALL digital inputs are converted to analog for the Rec. out (which is why I suggested that configuration).

2) Zone 2 is analog only

3) Zone 3 is analog only except for the zone 3 optical (digital) input.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a PS3 in the mix, thus the record to analog audio in. I would like to use my remote for volume control thus the thought process around using zone2. Yes headphone amps have gain but most require manual adjustment of volume.

I think I'll need zone one on for video switching. Most of this is so I can not disturb my wife durring times she is trying to read.


----------

